# Why most groomers dislike doodles



## Aidan

As some people know I moved..not far just into Charlotte instead of living in the middle of nowhere.

Anyway..I noticed a neighbor across the street had a pretty sweet and friendly Labradoodle. His name is Cole..he's almost 2 years old!

He has only been groomed 3 times in his entire life, including his current groom with me today.

I didn't charge him anything. I was just tired of seeing this boy matted. They do love him very much, they just can't afford regular grooming. I might try to work something out with them and groom him at home every few weeks. He is really good for grooming despite his lack of experience. 

They do bathe him quite often and I think that contributes to most of his matts. He actually has a very nice coarse coat for a doodle and so a bit of the matting comes out pretty easily in the tub. They said no other groomer has been able to leave him as long as I did (I used a 4 blade and managed to save the head/ears/tail/face even though it was all pretty matted.

Enjoy the pics. He is a sweet dog and I had to share him with everyone! I actually enjoyed grooming him and it was wonderful to see how much happier he was once the hair came off.

Unfortunately it seems common with doodle owners to only get a few grooms a year. Many grooming salons here have stopped grooming them all together. I have noticed many have behavior problems as well. This guy was actually pretty sweet!

Products used: Show Season: Dirty Dog, Isle of Dogs: Stay Clean and Best Shot: Ultramax Conditioner w/ results rinse added to it. It really helped with dematting his head and tail.


----------



## 3dogs

I think the some of the reason's groomers dislike Doodle dogs is for the EXACT reason's you mentioned. I have no temperment issues with any of the Doodles. In all honesty it is mostly the "owners" that I take issue with. They buy a dog that requires as much if not more grooming requirements as a Poodle, they don't bring it in often for grooming so it is a matted MESS & then they want the groomer to wave their magic wand & have a Poofy long coat. That just doesn't happen when owners neglect their dog's coat. 1. don't bother getting a high grooming dog if you can't afford one OR if as an owner one doesn't take the time to work on the dogs coat, 2. Don't expect miracles from neglect, 3. train the dog (no matter the breed). This is why I groan when I used to groom large dogs & a person would call that had a doodle dog.


----------



## AgilityIG

Very nice job!! Hopefully they will work something out with you and you can have a little fun with him.


----------



## Aidan

I was just thrilled to be able to save some of the coat. I was afraid he'd be a 7 all over shave.. I had to take some parts off with a 7 skip (chest, belly) but after the bath and fluffing i was able to use a 4 and you really can't tell where I used a 7.

We have a few doodles who come in..and a few of the clients actually come regularly and still don't have doodles that behave as well as he did today.


----------



## pudlemom

He looks great,I think most people that get a doddle think that they are getting a low maintance dog since it is half Lab and don't relize that they have to maintain the coat like a Poodle JMO


----------



## lavillerose

It seems to me as a groomer that many people get them because they don't want the "stigma" that comes with having a foo foo poodle, but they want the benefits of a "non shedding, hypoallergenic" dog. So they mentally refuse to acknowledge the poodle part of their dog, including the intensive grooming that comes with it.

Or, they went to a ridiculous "breeder" who actively tells them they simply must not let a groomer cut their hair before it's a year old, because it will ruin the texture, as I've dealt with in my area (I hate this excuse, and this breeder is a complete idiot). I dunno about you, but the majority of doodles I get have awful hair no matter how old they are. It sheds profusely (there's one giant myth busted), it's cottony or linty, or else it's as coarse and curly as steel wool, and none of them ever get brushed. Don't make t look like a poodle! And no, don't shave it! I don't want it naked! I don't care if dematting hurts! My reputation with the HOA is at stake! (okay, I might be embellishing here, but only a little. These people get no sympathy from me. If their dog's appearance is so vitally important, they need to take responsibility for it).

And they're often terribly behaved. There are a lot of first time dog owners that get them that have no clue about basic training, much less for a mixed breed that is too smart for it's own good. Combine a year of no training and no socializing with never being groomed before a year old and it amounts to a bad experience for everybody, groomer, dog and owner alike. I've concluded this is not a breed for a first timer, period. It's a people problem, not a dog problem.

There are exceptions, of course, I have a couple of goldendoodles who have wonderful owners and are the opposite of everything I just wrote. But unfortunately for me, that's only a couple, out of a clientele I haven't counted, but is easily several dozen of large doodles alone. I might be the poodle specialist in my shop, but I wish people didn't think that makes me the doodle specialist too. They are a whole different specialty.


----------



## Bella's Momma

That was really nice of you to offer.

Does anyone know why the doodles are alway shaggy-faced? Is that just a trend?


----------



## neVar

just teh trend- you can shave their face- some look very poodle like when shaved like one- some have a broader muzzle


----------



## Keithsomething

I told you on facebook, but he looks fantastic!

and he almost looks like Neko in the after shot :]]
I know that I personally like to keep Neko's face a bit longer because he looks more like a Giant Schnauzer...XD

and...they do shed...ALL the time, our house is covered in huge masses of black hair clumps because of him, it takes a twice weekly dust bunny hunt to keep our house looking semi decent due to his hair v.v;


----------



## Aidan

I really wanted to take the 4 blade to his face as well..but his dad said no..they like it fluffy! I think he'd look better with the face clipped down some, but whatever makes them happy!

He's going to do lawn care for us in exchange for me grooming his dog every few weeks. Hopefully I never see him in the original condition ever again.


----------



## kuriooo

I think that's awesome that you worked out such a great trade... wish I lived close to someone who'd do that trade with me.  

Unfortunately, there is a 'perception' that doodles don't shed. This was my original thought when I became interested in a doodle (then graduated to full poodle obsession!). I just saw a post on craigslist stating 'puppies are half labradoodle half springer spaniel so I assume they won't shed as much...'


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Good for you!!!! He looks great after! I unfortunatly have not met one labradoodle that i like. I have however met Several goldendoodles that i really enjoy! I dont know if its my area or not that makes the difference between the two. Is your neighbor going to get some grass in your yard then instead of clay?!


----------



## Aidan

Oh gosh, I hope so! He used some type of seed on his own yard and said his was covered in grass after a bit..he has some left over so he said we are welcome to it. I might try it..worth a shot at least!

Sagan already needs another bath!


----------



## msminnamouse

I think doodles would be okay if they could some how be separated from their owners. Almost all doodle owners are the same. They don't get their dogs groomed often enough, they don't bother to do any brushing on their own, they don't, can't, or won't control their dogs and they just in general don't seem the kind of people that should own any kind of dog. Maybe they should stick with a nice hamster or something. Or a pet rock.

But I don't hold much esteem for these people in the first place since they fell for the whole designer dog scam. 

Please remember I didn't say 100% of doodle owners. The people who adopt them and don't buy them are generally much better owners.


----------



## BCgroomer

That's awesome that you were able to save some of his hair. I so hate it when I have to shave down a dog completely because of matting.

Most of the golden doodles I get are pretty good dogs. I say most not all. I haven't groomed a Labradoodle so I wouldn't know. I've actually had a couple of my clients tell me that the breeders told them that these dogs don't shed AND you don't have to brush them because they don't mat. ( :crazy: )


----------



## msminnamouse

Quite a few people say that the labradoodles are worse than the goldendoodles, and that the goldendoodles are actually okay.


----------



## Aidan

I think most goldendoodles I get in the grooming shop are better than many of the Golden Retrievers that come in. I can't think if one good Golden that I do..they're all either really crazy or very terrified of just about everything. I don't know what it is..never had a bad golden retriever until moving here. I used to like the breed quite a bit.. but i'd much rather have a goldendoodle come in. I do a bunch of bad labradoodles but all the GD's are good dogs. So maybe there is something to that.


----------



## Pips

Nice job. I'm sure he is loving his new hair cut. 
I find doodles to have very heavy coats. Their ears are also loaded with hair that's very hard to pluck. But a doodle is a dog and ya got to love them!


----------



## spoospirit

_That's a wonderful thing you did for that doodle, Aidan! He looks great!

I have never seen a labradoodle that I liked in looks or temperament. However, I have seen a few really nice looking goldendoodles with good temperaments here in Vermont. All of them are well cared for and grooming is kept up.

It is a shame that so many buy these dogs without the commitment to the care that they must have. 
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Nice job. He looks great!


----------



## TheSpottedPoodle

Almost all the 'doodles- lab or golden- that we get in the shop are actually really good on the table being worked on. There are a few we get that are SOOO hyper otherwise just in general and those are owned by older folks who like someone else said should have a hamster. It's the owners I don't like- for the most part they are cheap, have a fear that their giant goofy blocky and sometimes ugly giant cockapoo looking dog is gonna god forbid look like a poodle, and when done with the grooming appt it doesn't look anything remotely like an elegant beautiful regal Standard Poodle they say it looks too much like a poodle and are offended (I'm actually offended that they would compare their "thing" to my St Poo), and they never believe that they are knotted. Fortunately we have sent alot away by having the nerve to charge dematting fees or shaved them and never thankfully hear from them again. Oh by the way I have a Lab/Poo mix that I took from a client because her daughter was allergic to the hypo-allergenic Designer Dog. She actually looks like some breed that belongs in the Sporting group. She looks like a steel blue/gray wirehaired lab and some peeps ask if she's an Irish Wolfhound. Had she looked like the giant generic cockapoo things we get in the shop I would have not taken her- oh and she REALLY only needs groomed a couple times a year  I'm just venting- they (the Owners) really get on my nerves....


----------



## Purley

Not all owners are unreasonable. I happen to LIKE the look of goldendoodles and I wouldn't want my son's dog to look like a poodle. Just because you like the look of a Poodle, it seems to the exclusion of all other dogs, doesn't mean that people are wrong if they have a cockapoo or a Shih-tzu or even a doodle - and they don't want those dogs to look like poodles. I like the shaggy dog look. If I could have found a poodle that had wavy hair rather than curly hair, I would have snapped it up.

So OK I can send mine to a groomer and get the hair straightened using a professional dryer, but as soon as she goes outside in the damp her hair curls up again.

I like my poodle but I don't like the "elegant" whatever look it is you called poodles. My poodle has hair on her face and she doesn't have a "fancy" hairdo because I happen not to like it. To tell the truth I would absolutely hate it if Lucy had one of those "fancy hairdos" and if you think she looks like a "thing" then that is just fine with me. 

I am not saying that others are WRONG for wanting a poodle look, all I am saying is that different people like different things and just because they don't share your view it doesn't mean that they are stupid or wrong. Maybe I am reading the wrong thing into your post, but that's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## TheSpottedPoodle

You are reading it wrong- There is nothing wrong with that look but in no way does it look like a poodle.. To me the only way a dog looks like a poodle is a shaved face possibly a moustache and shaved feet- I have never done a 'doodle that way- always have the cockapoo look- shaggy disheveled whatever. Owners come in and say oh he looks too much like a poodle and I'm like what are you talking about? One time they wanted a shorter head so that's what i did- all over but still a round goofy cockapoo looking head. They complain and say it looks like a poodle- in no way did it even resemble a poodle. Next time (4 months later)we leave it longer and just trim the loose ends to make roundness- too long and I say if I trim it (in proportion to the total dog mind you) you will say it looks like a poodle. Meanwhile my St Poo is always in the shop with me and always looks like a traditional poodle so he is my go-to man. And this has happened with more than one 'doodle owner so they kinda tend to make you not like them or to have to groom their dogs. Also I'm not the only groomer who deals with these owners so it's just not me- all kinds of 'doodle nightmare clients stories. They are always the most difficult owners (and like others said there are exceptions of course). If you had to deal with them in the professional grooming world you would see and they make no sense to us stylists. I have no problem whatsoever with a shaggy dog look-I'm a pet stylist and I have been for almost 20 years- but if after I spend 3 hrs on your mixed breed dog and it looks like a nicely groomed soft fluffy DEMATTED shaggy cockapoo looking big hairy headed dog with a long plume tail and all you can say is ughh he looks like a poodle now- you and your dog are not gonna be my favorite people and I will more than likely shave it down when you bring it in next time so that it can look like a doberman. And because this is a Poodle forum and not a Doodle forum- I don't hafta like doodles- I have one but I prefer to call her a Lab/Poodle mix cause that's what she is


----------



## faerie

i've been sneered at by 'oodle owners before too!

there is an oodle at a market i vend at that is a lab/poodle mix and looks like an irish wolf hound who sheds horribly. but it is cute. i prefer my poodle but that's just me.


----------



## TheSpottedPoodle

I just want to re-state the fact that it isn't the dogs that i dislike- it's the owners. Because they think they have the "It" dog at the moment and stupidly spent thousands on a dog (with no testing done, certificates, championships, etc) they have the attitude that their dog is better. These are the same people who drive Hummers and such to make themselves better- I don't like that kind of person in any other situation either. That's why I said sarcastically that they offend me when they say their "thing" looks like a poodle because that's how THEY talk when talking about their mixed breed doodle. Case in point- doodle owner comes to pick up his dog who has no discipline, etc and does the excited peeing all over the lobby jumping up on everybody etc. Meanwhile this doodle owner is telling another customer who has her Golden calmly on a leash how much better the goldendoodle is compared to a golden- that's how these owners think- go figure.


----------



## lavillerose

Purley said:


> I am not saying that others are WRONG for wanting a poodle look, all I am saying is that different people like different things and just because they don't share your view it doesn't mean that they are stupid or wrong. Maybe I am reading the wrong thing into your post, but that's what it sounds like to me.


Purley, I think what TheSpottedPoodle means, as I have experienced the same thing, is that doodle people get very offended when they think we've made their dog look "poodly", when in fact, we've done _everything_ we could to make it not look poodly. We leave a big long beardie face instead of shaving the nose, we take the topknot short, we round the feet, we don't do any patterns on the body, etc. And still they complain it's too poodly for them. It's extremely frustrating, because as groomers and as poodle people ourselves, we are pretty dang clear on what a poodle looks like, and we do basically the opposite of anything poodly to doodles, and it's the doodle people who don't seem to have a clue! Or they simply don't want to acknowledge that their dog is, in fact, half (or more) poodle, and no matter what we do sometimes, it's gonna look like a poodle because, frankly, it is one.

The great thing about poodles is that there are no rules when it comes to grooming them. Do whatever you want! But at some point with doodle people, whether their dog is a purebred or a poodle mix, they have to square with the fact that it's at least partly a foofoo dog. I personally wish people would just get over the stigma of poodles, honestly. They're all still dogs.


----------



## LEUllman

Sadly, our poodle rescue has seen more than its share of doodles lately, including some that were dumped at shelters and ended up looking like Winston here. (He's been adopted, thank goodness!)












> WINSTON is a Goldendoodle male, approximately 2-3 years old. He was rescued as a stray from the shelter, so we have little information about him, except that he is the sweetest most affectionate big guy ever! As you can see from his "before" and "during" photos, his hair was matted into a solid pelt of felt that came off in a blanket. All the while, he just layed still as if he knew he was being helped. We think he may have been hit by a car because of the injury to the skin on his hip and some scar tissue on his forehead. The sore on his hip might also have been a pressure sore from lying on hard ground. Wherever he came from, he's in a better place now! We have done bloodwork and x-rays to make sure he has no damage to hips or pelvis, and no diseases from the ticks he had when he came. He passed his medical tests with flying colors. All he needs now is about 15 pounds on that skinny body and some love and attention and he will blossom into a beautiful addition to your family. He loves everyone, including other dogs--both large and small and is OK with cats. He is quite mellow and could fit in anywhere. I am sure he is husebroken. He just needs some major TLC and some groceries!!


----------



## PaddleAddict

If a doodle owner tells a poodle-owning groomer "Ewwww, you made my dog look like a poodle" I can certainly see how that would rub them the wrong way.

I saw on the doodle forum there are many threads about how "dumb and rude" groomers are because they think all doodles are matted when they aren't. The theme of these threads is usually that groomers just don't know that you can't ever pull a comb through a doodle's coat, even if it's not matted because that is just the nature of a doodle coat. So the comb test to see if the dog has mats doesn't apply to doodles. :hmmmm:

I honestly think the doodle trend is going to start slowing soon, particularly the poodles crossed with labs and goldens. Many of those dogs are incredibly difficult for the owner to keep unmatted. Imagine having a dog with a coat that's like a poodle's coat change--but forever. A gal in my training class told me she has to brush her golden doodle several times a DAY and he still mats. She asked if I had to brush my poodle a lot to keep him unmatted and I told her I honestly didn't.


----------



## Aidan

I will say that my doodle clients who come in regularly are absolutely beautiful. I do love a well kept doodle and they are fun dogs to work on, especially if they are familiar with the process and well behaved.

I have one golden that keeps about 3-4 inches of hair. He comes in every 4 weeks and i've never found any matts in him. His owner brushes him every other day.

I agree that doodle owners, for the most part, don't seem to realize that if we can't get a comb through the dog..then we can't get a blade or snap on through them either. I could hand scissor but that would cost extra and I don't let dogs leave the shop with mats or tangles.

I wish I had my camera today..someone came in with a mastiff X poodle mix. The dog was actually in excellent shape and had about 3 inches of hair. Very weird coat though.


----------



## msminnamouse

That poor dog! He's all skin and bones! It looks like he needs a little more than 15 lbs.


----------



## FunkyPuppy

Shudder. I think of Doodles and I think of this Goldendoodle owner. He asked for a 1/2 in all over, clean face and clean feet, and a short top knot. Tail trimmed in a nice plume. 

The photos below are how he turned out. The dog is AWESOME. I really really liked him, he's a complete angel.

The owner? He refused to pay his $80 bill. Said his dog looked too much like a poodle. This was the second time I'd done this exact haircut, and last time there were no complaints. I didn't hear about this til I got my paycheck and realized I didn't get paid for it, and the resort I worked for refused to pay me my half... even though this was OBVIOUSLY someone who was scamming us.

Groomers! I implore you... seriously, what would you have done differently so the dog didn't look "too poodley"??? I did a wahl metal comb 1, and I think he looked damn good, and of course he looked like a poodle! a cf/cf and topknot ALWAYS makes a doodle look like a poodle! **FURY**


----------



## spoofly

I'll ad my 2 cents for what it's worth. 
I work in a grooming salon and regularly get doodles in, ALL sorts of doodles (golden, lab, cockapoo, you name it...mixed with a poo). I'd have to say that Goldendoodles are always more calm and less crazy acting than the labradoodles. That goes for the non doodle lab and goldens as well. I agree that groomers dislike them because they are often brought in with mats and overgrown coats, with little or no table manners. Also a few groomers love their Spoos and think that breeding these two breeds together is just bringing the Spoo and the Golden/Lab down a notch (I tend to agree here). They are a breed that became really popular really fast. They DO require the same amount if not more grooming AND training as a poodle. Anyways, basically just agreeing with what many of you have already said.


----------



## msminnamouse

Funky, I'm sorry but there's just no pleasing some people. I'd say get over it because that dog looks poodley and anything you could have done would have made it look poodley. The dog is 1/2 poodle! Some people just make no sense. I don't hold these owners in high esteem. They're just impossible. And worse, they contribute to people breeding mutts when shelters and rescues are overflowing with mutts. That's the worst of it, in my opinion.

It's pretty akin to murder if you really think about it. Look at all the mutts being euthanized in shelters every single day (as well as pure bred dogs) and these people are just breeding more and/or paying others for breeding more. Forget the stupid fancy label and the ridiculous price, they're mutts.


----------



## FunkyPuppy

msminnamouse said:


> Funky, I'm sorry but there's just no pleasing some people. I'd say get over it because that dog looks poodley and anything you could have done would have made it look poodley. The dog is 1/2 poodle! Some people just make no sense. I don't hold these owners in high esteem. They're just impossible. And worse, they contribute to people breeding mutts when shelters and rescues are overflowing with mutts. That's the worst of it, in my opinion.
> 
> It's pretty akin to murder if you really think about it. Look at all the mutts being euthanized in shelters every single day (as well as pure bred dogs) and these people are just breeding more and/or paying others for breeding more. Forget the stupid fancy label and the ridiculous price, they're mutts.


Lol.. Thanks for the "get over it", this event happened at least 4 months ago and it still haunts me. I hate not being able to make a customer happy


----------



## Bella's Momma

Funky, that owner is just *lame.* I think the doggie looks nice. I don't get these people who get doodles and seem to abhor poodles?


----------



## FunkyPuppy

Me either, bellas momma. This particular dog is all poodle with a bit of golden mixed in.


----------



## Ace

FunkyPuppy said:


> Shudder. I think of Doodles and I think of this Goldendoodle owner. He asked for a 1/2 in all over, clean face and clean feet, and a short top knot. Tail trimmed in a nice plume.
> 
> The photos below are how he turned out. The dog is AWESOME. I really really liked him, he's a complete angel.
> 
> The owner? He refused to pay his $80 bill. Said his dog looked too much like a poodle. This was the second time I'd done this exact haircut, and last time there were no complaints. I didn't hear about this til I got my paycheck and realized I didn't get paid for it, and the resort I worked for refused to pay me my half... even though this was OBVIOUSLY someone who was scamming us.
> 
> Groomers! I implore you... seriously, what would you have done differently so the dog didn't look "too poodley"??? I did a wahl metal comb 1, and I think he looked damn good, and of course he looked like a poodle! a cf/cf and topknot ALWAYS makes a doodle look like a poodle! **FURY**



You did exactly as asked, the owner was blatantly trying to get away with not paying for your service and unfortunately the resort allowed him to get away with it, not fair at all! You did a great job. Are you sure that he was allowed to walk out with his dog without having to pay a dime?


----------



## suntea

it looks great but i was pretty disheartened to see the state they kept him in prior to you grooming him.


----------



## faerie

i saw a poodle shaved down yesterday ... it was so short all over and cute as a button.
i said .. .is that a spoo? and she said yes. i told her i had one that was how i knew.
it had been shaved down because she had boarded it a week while she traveled and it got horribly matted.
i believed her til she showed me a pic of before.

the pup had never been groomed at all. it looked like a sheep dog. she said she was doing all the grooming on her own ... which means surface brushing. :ahhhhh:it had never had it's face trimmed. 

and that's how so many oodle people do their dogs.


----------



## Aidan

If a client asks for clean face and clean feet..the dog is going to look like a poodle. Don't beat yourself up for their ignorance. The only thing you could have done differently is explain that it IS a poodle groom and the dog will look like a poodle..but if you did that originally..then there is nothing else you could have done. Someone probably just wanted a free haircut!

Most doodle owners want their dog to look like a doodle..which is fine. I actually really like the doodle look! But if someone asks for the face shaved and the feet done..it's just going to look like a poodle no matter what.


----------



## spoofly

Funky, I think the dog looks good. The ONLY thing I can think of that would make it look "less poodly" would be to shave the ears and leave hair on the feet. Lol. I think you did a find job!


----------



## Purley

I wouldn't have had all that hair on the ears. I would have left hair on the face and the feet and I wouldn't have had that fluffy tail. My son's Goldendoodle just got groomed and this is how he looks - not like a poodle. I would not be happy if Cooper had looked like that and my son and granddaughter would have gone ballistic!

But then again I didn't ask for shaved face and feet etc. What do you expect if you ask for that? Obviously a dog that looks like a flipping poodle.


----------



## Aidan

Your sons goldendoodle is very cute!


----------



## Aidan

While we're on the topic of doodles I just had to share this story!

I see an ad on craigslist someone asking for a groomer to groom her two doodles in their home. She says the dogs don't do well in a busy salon with all the noise. I figure, can't hurt to see what she needs. 

It turns out both dogs are in pretty rough shape (not surprised) one is more of a wire coat type doodle..no big deal, stuff just brushes right out of them but the other is a fleese coat..and needs to be stripped down. I told her I had dogs but it shouldn't be as noisy as a regular salon. She came over, liked my house and i showed her my bathing and grooming area. I told her she could put on a movie in my living room while I did them but she instead went shopping.

Anyway, i get the first one done in no time..didn't need to shave anything off the tangles literally brushed right out with ease. The other dog took some work. I ended up using an 8 1/2 blade just to get through the coat and once he was roughed in and bathed I was able to smoothe it out with a 7 blade. I wish I had taken pics but my camera was at the shop.

Anyway, on pricing I told her $25 for the wire haired doodle and $35 for the shave down (seems cheap, but it's about what i would make in commission at a salon) Well she was so happy that the dogs were done quickly, she was thrilled with the smell of the shampoo (isle of dogs and results rinse conditioner) and she wants to come every 4 weeks. She paid me $300 for about 4 hours worth of work!

Normally matted doodles aren't worth the time..and I was starting to regret only telling her $35...but she more than made up for it. This is one doodle owner i'll be happy to keep!


----------



## FunkyPuppy

Wow! That's one doodle owner i'd LOVE to meet!


----------



## cliffdweller

msminnamouse said:


> I think doodles would be okay if they could some how be separated from their owners. Almost all doodle owners are the same. They don't get their dogs groomed often enough, they don't bother to do any brushing on their own, they don't, can't, or won't control their dogs and they just in general don't seem the kind of people that should own any kind of dog. Maybe they should stick with a nice hamster or something. Or a pet rock.
> 
> But I don't hold much esteem for these people in the first place since they fell for the whole designer dog scam.
> 
> Please remember I didn't say 100% of doodle owners. The people who adopt them and don't buy them are generally much better owners.


Interesting. I was trying to go through rescues and considering Doodles before I found Rain. Several people, including an employee at my Vet's office, were encouraging me to seek a Doodle. As I read more about Doodles, I started looking more for a Poodle (though I would have taken a Doodle, had I found the right one).

There is a Labradoodle several houses down the road. He is _huge,_ and he always makes a huge fuss, barking and jumping, when I walk by with Rain. The other day, the lady was out in the yard when we passed by. The Doodle was making his accustomed huge fuss, and ignoring his owner's attempts to get his attention. I was close enough to mention that he looked as though he wanted to play. I said this several times, thinking that perhaps she would offer (since she has a big fenced yard & the dogs could probably have a good time together). She just acknowledged I was correct and continued to try to get her hands on the dog. As I walked on, I heard the dog yelp, and I felt sorry for him. :dong:

___________________


----------



## msminnamouse

Aidan, those prices are cheap! What are the prices in salons like around you?

By the way, I have to strip down a really matted mini poodle. She's white and her hair is cottony. I can't get it dematted so I figure a strip down is the way to go. What blade do you recommend for stripping her down? These are the blade sizes I have (not including my #40 which would be crazy to use):
#10
#9
#7f
#4f

You probably already know these are A5 type blades, not an adjustable trimmer.


----------



## Aidan

A bath on a wire coated type doodle would be about $48-53 depending on size...less if it happens to be a small doodle. The coats require very little (if any) major brushing and they dry quickly.

A fleece coat doodle shave down would probably be about $70. I make 50% commission; so when I do a groom for someone at home I do it half price so that I make the same amount that I would in the salon. My boss knows I do a few dogs at home..and probably prefers that I do a few here. Most of the ones I do at home are nuts and would probably flip out in a salon...and a few belong to neighbors..so it's just easier to do them and then take them back home during my off days.

A standard poodle groom is about $65, so we actually charge more for doodles.

The prices here in NC do seem to be less than other places. But I also live in a nice neighborhood and only pay $550/month for rent. So, I can't really complain too much. Small 2 bedroom house but perfect for me (and a fireplace!)


----------



## Aidan

For stripping down I try to use the longest blade I can and go from there. Also keep in mind after you bathe and fluff a dog sometimes you can use a longer blade to finish and it will still look fine.

For instance the original dog in this thread I roughed in with a 7F skip..but after bathing and fluffing I was able to finish with a 4F..and it didn't look nearly as short as it would have with a 7.

I try to leave what I can. The owners were thrilled and said nobody had been able to leave that much coat on him. I have a feeling he's usually shaved down with a 10 blade. I have used a 10 on my own standard (not matted, just summer shave) but I wouldn't do it to a clients dog. Some dogs are more sensitive to the sun than others..and if you have no idea how much time the dog spends outside..it's best to leave some hair for protection.

This photo is Vega shaved with a 10 all over. I do this to him every summer since we do a lot of hiking and he can't stay out of the water. It may be slightly grown out now that I look at it. I love this clip on him.


----------

